# fishing for dark eldar stories.



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

Are they any dark eldar stories on this site that you could link me to? thanks in advance.

TCIO


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

My own One More Hit?

It's about a dark eldar captive who strikes a deal with his captor - victims and souls for information.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

I read your story.  it's pretty awesome


----------



## Ignatius Hadrian (Jul 25, 2010)

Dark Ponderings It revolves around a Salamander, but it's Dark Eldar who win.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

you could simply use the Advanced Search function on Heresy and search this forum's threads for "Dark Eldar". That will probably point you towards some more good stories.

CP


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

My entry for this years Fiction comp featured dark eldar in spades . 

The Prisoner - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68989

L.


----------



## the_unchanged (Nov 17, 2009)

Damn, I did a story on the old BL forums called Regecide:- Game of Commoragh but it got lost after the transition. 

Would have loved to have seen your thoughts on it. :/


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

yay, some mmore evil readings.  

@ ploss: we have a search button?
@the_unchanged: shame.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

bobg said:


> @ ploss: we have a search button?


yeah, just to the left, and below the "Welcome, bobg" part you've got nestled up at the top.

CP


----------

